# Perlite Turning Yellow/brown



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

Just Wondering If It Is Normal For The Top Layer Of Perlite To Be Turning A Slight Brown Yellow Color Under A 400W MH Light 1 1/2' Away??


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

..


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 22, 2008)

What nutes are you giving it?I use bio nutes and they do the same thing.


----------



## BUDISGUD (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah its not a problem just turn the soil


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

Aright I Did That... Figured Id Just Mix It Up... Should There Not Be Much Perlite On The Top Layer??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

your fine..its normal..its just the soil staining it..lol..50% of my mix is Pelite..Its AWESOME stuff..just turn it in..your fine..you can also put an inch of perlite on top  to help keep knats away..if you ever have that problem..lol..


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

Good Shyt Cuz I Did Mix It In At A 30/70 Rate Perlite/soil Respectively But Put Some More On Top And It Was Turning Brownish/yellow... Ive Seen It Do That Before So I Mixed It Around A Lil... I Wasnt Too Worried About It... And Im Not Feeding Any Nutes Yet For The ? Above...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks  for posting and have agreat weekend my friend


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

You Too Bro...


----------



## BUDISGUD (Nov 22, 2008)

clay balls are good too put at the bottom of your pots and an inch of them on top,they are great but makesure you rinse them good if you buy a bag of them as they are covered in dust usually,then they are good too go in the pots,putting these in the bottom of your soil pots dramatically improves oxygen uptake ant also good for water run off without drowning your roots


----------



## groworganic (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah, its normal for the perlite to get a little yellow/brown.  isn't that stuff rad?  i use a peatmoss/perlite/dolamite lime mix and it works great every time!  good luck with your grow man


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks alot guys!!! they seem to be doing great... hope fore the best... ill post some new pics soon...


----------

